# Journey to find my Best Friend



## Feelslikefar (Feb 18, 2022)

Always wondered how my life would have been different if I've had at least one 'best' friend
growing up.
( This isn't a 'pity me' thread, I realize it's water under the bridge, but I can still wonder. )

Looking back now at a senior's age, wondering what it would have been like to have real friend.

A friend that was like an anchor, one you just trusted.
A friend you waited for on Saturday morning, outside their house, to start the day's adventure. 
A friend you could do goofy stuff around without the worry of judgement.

Never lived long enough to put down any roots, not long enough not to be the 'New Kid'.
Even at an early age I knew in the back of my mind that the time I had at a place was fluid.
Seems I always held something back when trying to have a friend, knowing my time was short.

Proud of my dad and the service to his country and did enjoy the traveling as a kid.
But there was always a part of me that wanted to just stay put.

It's how kids think.

I also enjoyed my service and think now that some of the reason I stayed so long was knowing I would
only be at one place a short time.

No attachments, no pressure to make friends. 

Funny how the little things early on can shape your life.

Just water under the bridge now because I finally have a 'best' friend.
It only took me 35 years to find her, but the last 35 made up for it. 

Helps to final write it down.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

So happy for you and your best friend.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Count me in on that thumbs up about finding your true friend finally! Love it, just finished watching true story, " For Tommy's Honor" spelt the England's way of honor. Reminded me of your post about a true friend.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 16, 2022)

I can relate to this; I would've loved to have had a good friend also. Too late now, since most lasting friendships are started when you're young; but it would've been nice.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I can relate to this; I would've loved to have had a good friend also. Too late now, since most lasting friendships are started when you're young; but it would've been nice.


It is never too late that's the positive view to relate to.
Keeps you young inside and out.....it's never too late to grow a friendship, there are plenty deserving hearts out there. Just never give up and you can't throw in the towel either. Like he said it took 35 yrs to find her his best friend.........you can do it. What else will you do tv is OK yet a weighted blanket can't  kiss you goodnight......


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 18, 2022)

I lived in multiple places growing up so I did not make any long-term friends or relationships. I have 2 close male friends, my pastor I've known for several years and my acupuncturist, who over time has become a close friend. Intelligence and compatibility are a must otherwise I get bored and drift away.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 18, 2022)

I have had many best friends. 

There's a saying:
Best friends for a reason
Best friends for a season
Best friends for a lifetime!

I have/have had all three!!  I have a couple lifetimes friends.  I've had friends for a reason (some specific issue in/with my life)  I've had friends for a season (Child rearing. Nursing. Divorce. Abuse.  Teens etc.)

Every friendship I've ever had was meaningful in some way.  I enjoyed them all.  My kids, as they grew and became adults, became my best friends.  My husband is my best friend.  I have a couple of wonderful female and male friends who I am close to, and I'm grateful for those relationships.   Personally I don't need a wealth of people outside my family to be my best friends. I've _birthed and_ _grown_ my closest friendships (my kids and grands) and I'm very content with that!


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 18, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> Always wondered how my life would have been different if I've had at least one 'best' friend
> growing up.
> ( This isn't a 'pity me' thread, I realize it's water under the bridge, but I can still wonder. )
> 
> ...



nothing better than a good friend.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us!


----------

